# new but not so new



## whiplash (Jun 16, 2015)

been a couple years since my last log in, think my old username was doublez or something like that. no longer have the email i signed up with so i was forced to start a new account. like i said the first time i signed up, im here to learn as much as i can


----------



## whiplash (Jun 16, 2015)

1


----------



## whiplash (Jun 16, 2015)

2


----------



## brazey (Jun 17, 2015)

No more crap posts please. Welcome to the community!


----------



## jas101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## whiplash (Jun 17, 2015)

brazey said:


> No more crap posts please. Welcome to the community!


no worries, i realized this was not the place to get my 10 posts that is why i stopped at 2. my apologies.


----------



## Riles (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 18, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

